Ask HN: Are LineageOS security updates just as secure as OEM's? - dixintri
======
kasabali
No, because half the vulnerabilities are in device drivers, which are
unfortunately device specific binary blobs. Lineage OS has no choice but ship
them as is, so they'll not be updated.

